# East Cape Boats - Boat Show Schedule



## Renegade (Aug 30, 2015)

We are ready for show season! The following is a list of shows we will be attending in the next few months. Come check us out!

Due to scheduling challenges I will NOT be at the St Pete Boat Show

Island Boat Show- Islamorada, FL

Islandboatshow.com 1/20-1/22 I will have a brand new Hybrid 25, and an EVO


Charleston Boat Show- Charleston, SC

Charleston Boat Show 1/27-1/29 I will have my Hybrid 25, as well as an EVO. I MIGHT also have a Vantage. I am working on that.



Biloxi Boat Show- Biloxi, MS 

Home - GulfCoast 2/3-2/5 I will have my Hybrid, a VHP and an EVO



Hatch Fly Fishing Show - Duluth, GA

Atlanta, GA | The Fly Fishing Show 2/3-2/5 We will have an EVO, and we will be unveiling our latest skiff design!



Miami Boat Show- Miami, FL

Discover Boating Miami International Boat Show 2/15-2/19 We will have a lot of boats at this show, including my boat in the Suzuki slip for water testing.


We have many more shows on the schedule, including Mobile, West Palm, Sarasota, and Texas! More to come on those soon. 

if you want to schedule some time with me, or discuss specific models, you can contact me at [email protected]


----------



## Kingfisher67 (Jan 11, 2016)

Nice! We'll be in Islamorada with our EVO V at the same time.


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

What!?! Even I’m making the St.Pete show. Lol


----------



## fly_fyn (5 mo ago)

Is that bottom skiff the new 25'?


----------



## Renegade (Aug 30, 2015)

Megalops said:


> What!?! Even I’m making the St.Pete show. Lol


You were on my list to call. I just found out today.


----------



## Renegade (Aug 30, 2015)

fly_fyn said:


> Is that bottom skiff the new 25'?


Yessir. We have an even newer version in production. Same running surface. New deck and cockpit.


----------



## Renegade (Aug 30, 2015)




----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

How many buckets does that thing fit?


----------

